# Who's feeling brave?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So, I'm sure everyone has heard, cvpcs has gotten CM7 to run on DX with around 80% functionality. He says only 3g and a few other things need fixed. He also says as he has no D2, he will not be porting it but soon he will put up the code so others can write it for D2. Who's going to be the one to step up and do this for us? It will probably be as easy as porting LGB from DX to D2.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

His code is online github.com/cvpcs
Look @ his work for motorola shadow. As the dx has now been labeled.

I'm downloading his source now and I will be attempting to port to the D2 ... and of I'm trying you know others are trying also

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not exactly knowledgeable in this type of thing, but I do know that the d2 and dx are almost exactly the same in terms of hardware and software, except the d2 has a few more features. Alot of the time, you can run dx roms on a d2 it will just have options for HDMI out, etc. I havent tested this myself as I'm at work and cant sbf right now if something went wrong. But, I'm pretty sure alot of roms for dx and d2 are only a matter of a few lines of coding. It shouldnt be hard for someone who knows what theyre doing.


----------

